# Vintage Seltzer Bottle Repair



## Predicta (May 2, 2015)

Anyone know of a vendor who takes in vintage (1930's - 1940's) Seltzer Bottles and cleans and repairs them?
Thanks!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 2, 2015)

Hi, there may be some but I don't know of any.You can still get them refilled so if you find one of them they may know. Other than that I'd think getting the bottle cleaned professionally and finding someone who does re-chroming/metal cleaning and a separate vendor for the glass tube would be what you need.If you find an all in one, please post back.


----------

